# Vizsla Games



## Ffion (Jun 5, 2020)

She always likes hide and seek😄








And socks😱😆








Playing with puppies at the park (it took her a while to grow into that harness😂)








And at the end of the day a sleep and cuddle is best of all! (Who ever said vizslas weren't lap dogs? They're just bigger versions)


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Playing games with your Vizla is a great way to train them. If you can incorporate games into everything you do....they will be a well behaved doggo without even knowing they are being trained!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffion (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes, true! She learnt her 'drop it' by playing tug of war and getting rewarded when she dropped the toy at the sight of a treat


----------



## Ffion (Jun 5, 2020)

Here she is again, getting rid of all that energy 😀


----------

